# Secret Greek Cookies



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Although I am not a specialist like out friend, Dr.Bond, I sensed desperation in his post about surveys and statistics…

Greeks although they come second in this survey,are generous people so I decided to reveal some of our national secret cookie recipes that guarantee the access to the heart of your loved ones.
The fun in these cookies is in the preparation. These are serious recipes that I have prepared more than once.

*Boiled (Scalded) Cookies.*

These lovely cookies are prepared in three stages. You can just bake them without boiling them but you will lose much of the flavor.
In my country, these cookies are considered old recipe. Before 1800.
Children love them 

Ingredients

I kilo of white flour
Starter for a kilo of flour
350gr of sugar
180ml extra virgin olive oil
1pintch of salt
¼ pf tea spoon cinnamon
300 gr boiled and strained sesame
some tepid water.

Day 1. The first day you place the starter with the 1/3 of the quantity if the flour, 1/3 of the quantity if the olive oil and 1/3 of the quantity of the sugar and you knead a soft dough.

Day two. Y ou place over your dough the other 1/3 of your ingredients. Knead the dough and leave it to rest , covered until next morning.

Day three. Place the final 1/3 + the sugar + the cinnamon and knead it. With the help of the tepid water, you should make a smooth and elastic dough. Make your cookies , place them on the pan but not so close the one to another, cover them and leave them to fluff.

When they are ready, bring a casserole of water to boil and place in the water a couple of your cookies. IF they are ready (Fluffy enough) they will come to the surface of the boiling water. Remove them from the boiling water and place them in the bowl with the sesame. You must boil and drain the sesame in advance. This is the tip to keep it on the cookie.
Push the sesame with your hands and place them on the pan.
Bake them in preheated oven in 200oC

Enjoy them.

*Greek pancakes on the Marble for a romantic evening for two…*

If you have already enough romantic dinners for two with champagne and salmon, it's time to refresh your repertoire!
This ancient recipe is perfect for cold snowy nights in front of the fireplace, because you need a fireplace and a piece of Marble

Ingredients.

500gr of flour
½ teaspoon of salt
2tbss of starter
Tepid water
Cinnamon 
Honey

Before you start preparing your dough, place your piece of marble in the fireplace because it needs some time to get warm

Prepare a hasty pudding with the flour, the salt and he starter. Stir and add as much water, as it needs in order to be smooth and leave it in a warm place to rest for 1-2 hours.
When it's ready spill a spoon of this dough on the marble. Turn it over and when it's baked remove it and put some cinnamon and honey!!
I assure you that the whole procedure is very pleasant and you can spend the whole evening like this! BUT as the original Athenaeus would say, before you start dinning you must have a really good scheme in your mind about what will happen next, in order to control your self and do not eat much. It's up to you!

I don't know what beverage may escort this, maybe a port or marshala wine.

Any suggestions?.

Dear Bond I wish you luck. I gave you all the Greek secrets , it's up to you now!

:chef:


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear athenaeus,
do you have a recipe for kourambiedes(spelling?)?
the crescent shaped cookie made with ground nuts and covered with confectioners sugar. i lost my recipe and am very depressed. :chef: thank you.


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Athenaeus,
I only hope that you do not find yourself under arrest for breaking the Greek Official Secrets Act!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Rachel don't worry about me, I have a good lawyer 

Katbalou I have alwready posted the recipe for kourampiedes in the cookies recipe exchange thread.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Athenaeus 


This sounds lovely but you lost me on the starter (I'm in bad shape and can't think straight so maybe I am missing something...).


Do you make a starter with 1/3 of the flour and the other ingredients (but not the water)?? Or am I missing something?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Athenaeus,

How about Tsai or Faskomilo ? Or am I just plain boring


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies

*And MORE COOKIES!!!!!!*


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear anthenaeus,
thank you , very much.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Are you in withdrawal Nancy?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

She's on a "Cookie Rush" :smoking:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

No Isa I wasn't clear!

You use starter that you have prepared in advance! The first day you knead the 1/3 of flour with the starter!

Tsai and faskomilo Kimmie? Maybe ov romantic dinners on...retirement!!
I am drinking tea only when I am on high fever and I have almost lost my senses 

Dream: Imagine , if all the cookies lovers of the forum could gather in my cookie-lab. My lab is equipped with the most ancient and the most modern facilities for cooking. I have a special fireplace for cooking,as our grandmothers, everywhere in the world used to have, a traditional oven to bake and an extra modern kitchen.

In only we could gather together and prepare 


cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies cookies 





:bounce: :chef:


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Athenaeus,
how do you make starter?  Sorry, i don't how. . .


----------

